

ScrollerJS - 60 FPS Scroller for the Web - heyalexej
http://scrollerjs.com/
Building an endless 60 FPS scroller for the web. Talk and look behind the curtain of scrollerjs(.com) implementation can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VAOPi9C8674
======
heyalexej
Building an endless 60 FPS scroller for the web. Talk and look behind the
curtain of scrollerjs(.com) implementation can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAOPi9C8674](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAOPi9C8674)

------
qhoc
Can we make this a module for angular.js?

